# north georgia club need members



## satchmo (Aug 5, 2005)

I am showing the property for the next two weeks. I have hundreds of acres that no one has even looked at on the prop. Hardwoods, pines ,swamps,creeks, some cutover, too many deer and turkeys. Lots of small game, fishing, camping. 
I will be on the land all weekend you can contact me there at 706-273-0300.
I get allot of pms from this, but I don't get them untill I get home and it is a two hour drive for me.
I do need some members that would like to be long term(20+ years). Great age structure on our deer, with some real good bucks in velvet right now. Surrounding lands are QDM as well as we are. I am ready to fill eight spots for a total of fifteen members. 900 acres.
chris smelcer(satch)


----------



## phillip (Aug 5, 2005)

what county?


----------



## Robk (Aug 7, 2005)

What's the due's look like.

First year versus coming years?


----------



## NewtoNorthGA (Sep 1, 2005)

*where*



			
				satchmo said:
			
		

> I am showing the property for the next two weeks. I have hundreds of acres that no one has even looked at on the prop. Hardwoods, pines ,swamps,creeks, some cutover, too many deer and turkeys. Lots of small game, fishing, camping.
> I will be on the land all weekend you can contact me there at 706-273-0300.
> I get allot of pms from this, but I don't get them untill I get home and it is a two hour drive for me.
> I do need some members that would like to be long term(20+ years). Great age structure on our deer, with some real good bucks in velvet right now. Surrounding lands are QDM as well as we are. I am ready to fill eight spots for a total of fifteen members. 900 acres.
> chris smelcer(satch)



Where is the club located and do you still have openings?


----------



## Label Dawg (Sep 3, 2005)

*Gilmer County?*

Pickens, Dawson?


----------



## satchmo (Sep 7, 2005)

*spots open*

The land is in chattooga county. Dues are 700 for a single or 900 for a family membership. Trying hard not to have too many people on this tract(15 to 20) max. Great members now with a family type atmosphere and,LOTS of areas not being used at all. Lots of deer and turkey.


----------

